# How to do a TNR when you find a cat in the middle of nowhere



## catlady2010 (Feb 4, 2010)

What do you do when you find a very feral, scared, very very very sick looking and unhealthy cat in the middle of no where (say, a huge mall parking lot where the cat is constantly getting inside cars whenever you try to run or slowly walk toward it)? The cat obviously hasn't eaten in days, he/she looks malnourished. Poor baby is living in a mall parking lot. I obviously don't carry traps everywhere with me. I usually keep cat food and a carrier on hand (in my car since I'm always on the lookout for strays) but this time i only had a carrier which was going to do no good unless the cat wasn't feral. 

Since we have no more animal policy in my house, the only option I would have is to bring the cat to a shelter orrrr relocate the cat to my neighborhood which is very risky business. I would get it spayed/neutered and then release it in my neighborhood. 

I mean how do you do TNR when you find a feral or stray in a weird location? And there's probably no way I am going to ever catch this cat


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

The only way is to bait a humane trap with some good-smelling cat food. In such a public place, I would stay nearby and keep an eye on the cat and trap to prevent anyone messing with it and/or taking or springing your trap. I think you would have the best luck if you only set and place your trap when you see the cat.
Check wind-direction and place the trap and food up-wind so the breeze will carry the enticing smell to the kitty. Then hope the kitty follows its' nose and its' stomach overrides it's fear of entering the trap.
Good luck!


_Our WalMart had some cats living in/around the outdoor garden area and I asked about them when I saw them slinking around one night. Some employees had already TNR'd them, one built a winter shelter for them and they were fed/watered daily._


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

We have a problem in our town of people dumping dogs and cats at the Walmart! We usually get calls from customers when they spot a cat. Or the employees if they see cat hanging around the dumpster trying to survive.

Depending where the cat is hanging out will help you decide on the location of the trap. Is it wandering the parking lot or hanging in the garden center? One cat - part siamese was hanging by the dumpster and we set the trap in the PM and would go back and check it every couple hours. Someone kept tripping the trap... grrrr. So a dedicated friend of mine set the trap and parked her car and watched the trap and slept in her car! We got him that way. He was not a feral, but a dumped companion cat. We vetted him and got him back to health and was adopted to a loving family. 

If you get this cat could you let him recover in your garage in and large dog kennel? Contact local TNR or rescues in your area to work out placing this cat with them or fostering him in your garage and have them list them on their website. It helps a lot in this economy if your willing the pay for S/N and vaccinations to make it a sweeter deal for the rescue to take it.

If this cat is feral or semi feral and you plan on release him in your neighborhood be forewarned there is a 50/50 chance he wont make it. There is a process to getting him ready to be release and help it understand its food source is at your home and to stick around. Good luck on your efforts. Keep us posted as to your progress in capturing the kitty with the humane trap.


----------

